# Runt of the litter?



## twofastdogs (Nov 8, 2009)

OK, I have a female from a litter kind of picked out, just based on cuteness alone. They are only 3 weeks old. We have pick of the litter, so once their temperments emerge that could change. 

However she has a male that is much smaller than the rest of the litter. He is very cute. I am wondering if anyone has run across this and whether or not I should consider him or not. 

I don't really care male or female. So that doesn't matter. Will he always be small? Could he have health problems just from being small? Anyone have a "runt"? 

Picture one is him, picture 2 is "our" girl.

TIA.

Amy


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

They're adorable! I don't have any advice regarding runt vs. non-runt, but welcome!


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

I don't really have any advice, but I once read somewhere that the "runt" often surpasses the rest of the litter in growth later on.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Very cute pictures, I love the background. You might want to suggest the breeder trims their nails, they are starting to curl in which may make it hard on both the mom and their walking ability. I just trimmed mine with a human nail clipper. Runts can suprise you, but I have not had one (grow up with me) before. The couple litters I have had which had a runt, the owners said they turned out fine. One did have a heart murmer that closed up as he got older.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Well it depends on what is meant by "runt". As long as the pup is healthy at this stage (3 weeks) there is reason to expect any problems later. As to size, just because he is small now is no guarantee he will be as an adult. I have a friend who had a girl from one of her litters that at 6 months of age still looked like it was 10 weeks old. It was SOOOOOooo small. Today she is four or five years old and she is normal size and in standard. I would have lost a LOT of money had I bet on it back at 6 months.  The best gauge would be to look at the parents, but even that sometimes does not hold true. :doh:


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

My Sam was the runt of his litter and I couldn't have asked for a better dog. He was my best friend and shadow. He was every bit as healthy as his litter mates. I didn't have a choice as he was the last pup left....Thank Goodness!!!

Sam did become a huge boy though his parents were both within the breed standard, so the pups size now is no indication of what his mature size will be. I was told by a breeder that many times the runt pup was the last conceived pup. That makes sense to me.

I'm partial to males myself. Sam was my 1st Golden and so entrenched himself and the breed in my heart, that when he passed we found ourselves another Golden Boy. Good luck with your new pup, whichever one you choose....though I'm rooting for the runt male.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I had an Irish Setter pup which had been rejected by its mum at 3 weeks so had a surrogate mum. Was the runt of the litter and much smaller than the rest. She lived to be 16 and was in excellent health all of her life. Runt does not mean weak. They all seem to catch up.

Beautiful pups anyhow, I'd be choosing the personality which suits your family the best, not worrying too much about the small one being a problem, I'm sure he'll be just fine.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

I am partial to males. As long as he is healthy....I would prefer a male to a female....the whole love you, love you, love you versus the love me, love me, love me thing!!! But I am sure what ever you pick will be fine!


----------



## twofastdogs (Nov 8, 2009)

Wow! Thanks for all the quick replies. Whaat a hard decision, guess we willl have to see what they turn into.

Buckeyegoldensmom: we live in Canal Winchester and I work in UA and Westerville, are their any golden groups in columbus?


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Great another memeber from Ohio. Welcome and can't wait to see your new baby grow up !


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Not really involved with any clubs.

I do know there is the www.GRCCO.org (Golden Retriever Club of Columbus Ohio) that many are active in...including where I found my breeder.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Gilmour was about in the middle of his litter. He's 11 months now and weighs around 65 pounds, and his weight balance is perfect.

I think he is going to be a 70 pound or so guy, which is right in the middle of the standard, and just shy of his Pop (Lycinan's Big Bang) who is 75 pounds.

And he looks exactly like his pop


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

They are adorable! I think you should just follow your heart and the breeder's advice.

Wow, though, it is painful to look at those nails. They NEED to be trimmed, and they do claw the mom when they nurse.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Carmella was a runt, and she grew up to be a healthy 60lbs.


----------

